# Man Cave, sort of...



## Keystone (May 28, 2014)

http://www.pennsnews.com/2014/05/discovery-of-hidden-room-halts-demolition-in-middletown-pennsylvania/

Discovery of Hidden Room Halts Demolition in Middletown – Pennsylvania

No one seems quite sure what to make of an underground room that was discovered by workers digging in Middletown.

Hermine Clouser, who visited the site Monday, said there was a "very large" opening in a wall at a the site of a home that was demolished.

It appears to be some sort of underground room but what it might have been used for – or how old it is – is anyone's guess. There's speculation it could have been a speakeasy or a stop along the Underground Railroad.

Clouser said the site, located at the corner of Fisher and Ann streets, was "extraordinary" and described it as a large stone and brick tunnel or room. She said she was concerned because people appeared to be entering the underground rooms to take pictures.

According to ABC27, the site was discovered by a work crew that was demolishing the house that stood on the corner on Saturday, when a wall came down exposing the hidden rooms.

The contractor told ABC27 work has been suspended at the site and will not resume until after speaking with borough officials.


----------



## JBI (May 28, 2014)

Interesting, vey interesting.


----------

